# I want a divorce but we can't



## Angel22 (Mar 18, 2018)

My husband is a good man but we got married young I wasn't even out of highschool and be never graduated no kids yet but the past year and a half I think this has been the biggest mistake we are going on 3 years of marriage but I'm moving forward and he's not. I'm going one direction and he's the opposite he's not rude to me but I fell out of love.... he made a huge move across the world move for me and now if feel trapped. My family predicament pushed me into this marriage because I needed someone something anything stabil and he was that but now that I've learned to stand on my own I realized the mistake. I don't want to hurt him I care for him but don't love him. I can't stand the intimacy. I don't like having relations with him. I feel it's all my fault he's only trying to be a good guy but it's not enough. I'm moving on in school career and he's not he's not putting effort into getting his ged he broke all his promises he made before the move.and He can't just move out.... I can't just move out.... we are also renting a part of the home from my parents another reason we can't move out because they need the money.... if we were dating I would have broke up a long time ago. ...what do I do? Help anyone else experiance this I feel so dead inside


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

It is not fair to your H and he probably already suspects you have no feelings for him the way you should in a marriage. YOU should take him out for a meal and have an honest heart to heart, maybe he is not digging the marriage either. Neither of you can live your lives in dishonesty.


----------



## sa58 (Feb 26, 2018)

You all ready know the answer 
You married to young, you feel trapped,
he is not doing things he said he would. 
You would leave him if you were just dating.
This relationship is not fair to you or him. 
I think you should divorce and then be on your 
own for a while. Live/explore life and then decide 
what you and only you want to do with your life. 
Your parents may need the rent money but what about your 
life,your husbands feelings and life? If you have no kids yet
just tell him (HE MAY ALL READY SUSPECT) and divorce.
Do not stay and make a bad situation worse.


----------



## Bluesclues (Mar 30, 2016)

I know it is scary but you need to end this. The financial reasons that you listed will just be temporary set backs for all involved. You would be amazed at the resources and resolve people find when they have to.


----------



## Angel22 (Mar 18, 2018)

You all are right I've brought it up before and he just gets super sad but I agree with u guys it's not fair for either of us


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

He moved across the world? How did the two of you met and get to know each other enough that he moved such a long distance to marry you?

How old are both of you now?


----------



## jferg0212 (Mar 18, 2018)

Angel22 said:


> My husband is a good man but we got married young I wasn't even out of highschool and be never graduated no kids yet but the past year and a half I think this has been the biggest mistake we are going on 3 years of marriage but I'm moving forward and he's not. I'm going one direction and he's the opposite he's not rude to me but I fell out of love.... he made a huge move across the world move for me and now if feel trapped. My family predicament pushed me into this marriage because I needed someone something anything stabil and he was that but now that I've learned to stand on my own I realized the mistake. I don't want to hurt him I care for him but don't love him. I can't stand the intimacy. I don't like having relations with him. I feel it's all my fault he's only trying to be a good guy but it's not enough. I'm moving on in school career and he's not he's not putting effort into getting his ged he broke all his promises he made before the move.and He can't just move out.... I can't just move out.... we are also renting a part of the home from my parents another reason we can't move out because they need the money.... if we were dating I would have broke up a long time ago. ...what do I do? Help anyone else experiance this I feel so dead inside




I think the first thing you need to remember is that you two got married under the word of the Lord. Try praying through this. Just like any marriage, it has its peaks and valleys. Pray for your situation and pray for your husband and pray for your marriage. Pray your way through. He made a sacrifice for you and your marriage I don’t think you should give up on him just yet. Be supportive and figure out nice generous ways to remind him of what ya’ll have and what he’s promised to accomplish. Don’t give up, find peace in PRAYER.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

jferg0212 said:


> I think the first thing you need to remember is that you two got married under the word of the Lord. Try praying through this. Just like any marriage, it has its peaks and valleys. Pray for your situation and pray for your husband and pray for your marriage. Pray your way through. He made a sacrifice for you and your marriage I don’t think you should give up on him just yet. Be supportive and figure out nice generous ways to remind him of what ya’ll have and what he’s promised to accomplish. Don’t give up, find peace in PRAYER..


You have no idea is the OP is religious or what kind of wedding she had. Lots of assumptions here.


----------



## jferg0212 (Mar 18, 2018)

EleGirl said:


> You have no idea is the OP is religious or what kind of wedding she had. Lots of assumptions here.




This is true, I just believe every one should fight for their marriage. But you know what they say about those who assume right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

